# Gentoo International Community

## BeTa

FRLinux a ouvert un bug intéressant sur la manière de voir le projet gentoo.org d'un point de vue "communautaire". Si ca vous intéresse, mettez vous en Cc: pour etre tenus au courant.

Vous pouvez aussi avertir les membres des communautés non francophones si vous connaissez du monde par chez eux.

Bien le bonjour chez vous.

----------

## BeTa

Gentoo International Community

[ https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23199 ]

----------

## Arachne

Bonjour,

Ca me parait assez important pour que tout le monde y jette un oeil.

J'en profite pour glisser un lien vers un autre problème en parallèle, le refus de gentoo d'avoir un miroir européen ipv6 hébergé sur une distro Debian :

http://doc.gentoofr.org/Members/BeTa/depeches/2003-06-20.gentoo

Avez vous connu d'autres problèmes du même type ? Si oui n'hésitez pas à nous en faire part.

Cordialement,

----------

## BeTa

 *Arachne wrote:*   

> J'en profite pour glisser un lien vers un autre problème en parallèle, le refus de gentoo d'avoir un miroir européen ipv6 hébergé sur une distro Debian

 

Attention aux amalgames... le coup de la debian n'était qu'une des multiples raisons ayant amené ce refus. Une autre raison a été qu'ils DEVAIENT avoir un compte root sur ce serveur. Tout ca pour faire du mirroring via rsync. Sans compter les bannières de publicités qui ne pouvaient pas être retirées, même si l'université ne voulait pas en mettre (sympa de mettre de la pub sur un site hébergé par une université je trouve...).

Bref, bien lire l'article sans s'arrêter sur un seul détail ;c)

----------

## Arachne

Autant pour moi BeTa :þ

----------

## Arachne

s/autant/au temps/

----------

## DuF

Bon à la limite qu'ils aient refusés votre proposition ça les regarde, ils ont donnés leur raison, vous les trouvez justifiables ou pas, moi pour ma part le coup du serveur debian par exemple je les comprends, le coup des pubs je le comprends aussi même si je ne conçoi pas le fait qu'il y ait de la pub sur le réseau renater. Donc résultat mitigé, ils ont fait leur choix et c'est bien de votre part d'avoir proposé, mais il ne faut pas se bloquer là dessus non plus.

Maintenant je pense que l'idée de "revenir/garder" à un esprit communautaire est importante, il est vrai que gentoo d'un point de vue organisation est relativement opaque et parait moins ouvert que d'autres distribs. Il n'est pas forcément bon de vouloir transposer un modèle à un autre, mais de la transparence est toujours bien venu sur les choix futurs (où vas gentoo ? nous ne le savons pas vraiment).

----------

## da[brice]

oui, bien évidemment chacun son opinion vis à vis du refus de l'hébergement ipv6. Des arguments, ca se défend, et là il y en avait.

Pour l'opacité, je suis heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à le penser, c'est amusant mais donner cette opinion sur #gentoofr m'a vallu de me faire traiter de tous les noms il y a moins d'une semaine.

J'ai noté également que certains membres de l'équipe de développement (je dis certains car je n'ai pas discuté avec tous, et que je n'ai pas demandé d'autorisation pour citer ceux à qui j'ai parlé) sont bien conscient de cet état de fait et tentent de l'améliorer.

Je trouve également heureux de voir que ce thread a été inscrit dans la GWN, signe d'une volonté de ne pas "étouffer l'affaire".

Bref, globalement du bon.

----------

## DuF

AMHA cela montre que tout ceci n'est pas extrêmement important et qu'il s'agit juste de petits points de divergences très léger.

----------

## idoric

De ce qui ressort de https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23199, j'ai l'impression que l'idée globalement admise est de proposer un sous-site par langue, pouvant proposer des contenus supplémentaires n'existant que dans cette langue. C'est un pas décisif, mais pourquoi cloisonner, et mettre chaque langue dans son coin ?

Je pense que l'approche choisie pour le mandrakeclub est de loin la meilleure, car la plus souple pour l'utilisateur (on ne va quand même pas leur laisser cette si bonne idée, non ?  :Wink: . Je m'en étais déjà expliqué dans un thread sur linuxfr, que je vous invite à lire :

http://linuxfr.org/comments/184876.html

http://linuxfr.org/comments/186668.html

----------

